# Dust collection



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Jocks I'm going to build a dust separator for my shop, which is better a cyclone or baffle system. It will be built out of sheet metal. As usual thanks for the input. Oh and I have read about 20 days worth of dust collection material. I'm just torn between which to make and would like some input or side by side comparisons. Thanks again


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

Never done a side by side, but I own a cyclone and it is amazing. Very little gets through it. From what I have read, the design is easier as well. I have read about troubles adjusting the baffle and they seem a little tempermental.


----------



## fuzzface (Apr 12, 2013)

Also never done a side by side, but bought a Grizzly G0441 DC last summer. It's a 3hp cyclone, and I am totally satisfied with it. I'm amazed at how clean it keeps my shop. Installation very straightforward, nothing to adjust. And to open the collection drum and find it filled with sawdust makes my lungs very happy. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Very helpful gents. I guess tomorrow my former water heater will be transformed into a cyclone. Thank you again for the input guys


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I built a baffle, works great!


----------

